# Dateieigenschaften (JPEG) auslesen



## christian (11. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich von einer DigiCam Jpegs auf einen PC (Win XP Pro) übertrage, kann ich im Windows-Explorer unter anderem die Information "Bild aufgenommen am" sehen. Meine Frage: Ist dies eine Information, die an der Datei hängt (muss ja eigentlich) und wenn ja, kann man diese Dateieigenschaft mittels Java ermitteln? Ggf. wie?

Danke, Christian


----------



## jopp (11. Dez 2003)

hi

das kannst du mit dem file objekt lösen:


```
File f = new File( Pfad+Dateiname );

long filelength = f.length();
Date lastModified = new java.util.Date(f.lastModified());

oder einfach

System.out.println(f.length());
System.out.println(f.lastModified());
```

jopp[/code]


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2003)

lastModified() liefert mir das Änderungsdatum der Datei. Das ist mir klar. Was ich brauche, ist halt die Information, wann das Bild aufgenommen wurde. Ich weiß nicht, wo Windows die hernimmt. Wahrscheinlich ist sie im Datei-Header abgelegt (?). Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den File-Header auszulesen?

C.


----------



## jopp (11. Dez 2003)

sorry,

habe ich falsch verstanden. habe aber leider keine ahnung wo das stehen könnte.

jopp


----------



## me.toString (12. Dez 2003)

Dafür gibt's Bibliotheken - musst mal ein wenig rumgoogeln mit dem Begriff "exif" . ich selber hab's auch noch nicht benutzt ... will das aber demnächst auch mal probieren ... hab nur drüber gelesen. Also poste hier noch mal rein, wenn du Erfahrungen gemacht hast ...   

Michael


----------



## christian (12. Dez 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank. Unter http://dev.w3.org/cvsweb/java/classes/org/w3c/tools/jpeg/ stehen diverse Klassen bereit. Inwiefern die mir nützen, muss ich erst mal schauen. Ne komplette Bibliothek zum Download hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

C.


----------



## christian (12. Dez 2003)

Hier noch ein Link für die Leute, dies interessiert: http://www.drewnoakes.com/code/exif/. Das ist glaub ich genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe.

C.


----------



## marsias (12. Dez 2003)

hi!

Die Digital-Kamera Daten werden innerhalb der Jpeg datei im Exif-Header gespeichert.
Ich habe schon Java-Klassen programmiert die die Exif-Info aus einem Tiff lesen.

Da die Exif strucktur der von Tiff fast gleich ist würde ich euch auch empfelen die Tiff spezifikation
mal durchzuschauen.

mfg


----------

